# Bet9ja booking codes/1xbet booking for today 02-02-2019 Saturday



## Alitech (Feb 2, 2019)

Today predictions are now available on esgistline check it out below.. 





Bet9ja booking codes/1xbet booking for today 02-02-2019 Saturday Betwon won ₩yesterday @esgistline WhatsApp group join the wining team view below link


Click here:https://www.esgistline.com.ng/2019/02/bet9ja-booking-codes1xbet-booking-for.html?m=1 to see more of today's prediction @esgistline.. 



_LIFE TRANSFORMATION_
1xBet codeJEG1X
Time  1pm


Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.34 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Bayern Munich
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.34 _MINIMUM BET_ 

1. Nurnberg - Werder Вremen
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.30 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Hertha BSC - VfL Wolfsburg
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.24 _MINIMUM BET_ 

TSG 1899 Hoffenheim - Fortuna Dusseldorf
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.37 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Schalke 04 - Borussia Monchengladbach
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.24 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Levante UD - Getafe
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.24 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Real Sociedad - Athletic Bilbao
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.20 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Celta - Sevilla
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.16 _MINIMUM BET_ 

Barcelona - Valencia
Goal Interval: _Goal From 86 To 90 Minute - No_
1.37 _MINIMUM BET_ 

_16 ODD_
stake 2k
_Winning 32k_.

_To Load Bet code and place Bet_ https://esgistline.blogspot.com/2018/12/how-to-load-fud-to-my-1xbet-account-in.html?m=1


To Join 1xBet 
*Click. http://refpacks.host/L?tag=d_143213m_2902c_&site=143213&ad=2902&r=en


_-----5 second payment-----_







1xBet codeA8X9V
DEPOSIT FAST 
Stake 90k
Winning 166k

To Join 1xBet 





						1XBET - Bets & Betting tips ⇒ Online sports betting odds ⇒ 1xbet.com
					

1XBET ⚽ Fixed-odds sports betting ☝ Free bets online ✌ High Odds ✅ 24-Hour Customer Service 🥉 Best betting site 1xbet.com




					refpacks.host
				





-----5 second payment-----










You guy are not encouraging us with our work, always try to use the comment box to make us see how our work goes on, that all what  we request from you in return ,nothing much then that  ,it not kind of easy please try to appreciate our work by always using the comment box when you came to view our page to see our daily tips regarding esgistline. 







 Esgistline :We are just Posting this for fun , likewise suggesting it to you to give it a try, we hold no guarantee on this prediction, Life is All About trying your Luck, so keep playing, keep winning and don't forget to share to your friends  .





Remember to support and join us on telegram to get access to our VIP sure odd@https://t.me/joinchat/Alitechblogchannel


----------

